# Anyone having trouble with their Guitar Player subscription?



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

If you subscribe to GP (and you're in Canada) when do you usually receive the latest issue?

I'm having problems with my subscription and I'm trying to determine where the problem is: US side, Canadian distributor (Bleuchip International) or my local mail carrier (I suspect it's local). I subscribed back in September or October, and my subscription was supposed to start with the December issue. With all my other magazine subcriptions, I get the next month's issue around the end of the month, before it hits newsstands. I remember getting the December 2005 GP in December, well after it was on newsstands. Didn't think too much of it until January came and went and I didn't get anything in the mail. Wrote up GP's subscription department in mid-February to complain, they said I should have received both January AND February, and to take it up with my local carrier. Called Canada Post to complain, couple of weeks later I get a call from the local supervisor giving me some spiel about how they deliver everything as they get it, they'll make sure it's delivered, blah blah blah. A week later (this is still mid February) I get both the February AND March issue. February is late but March is early (I think). Alright, that's all sorted out now (GP sent me a replacemnent for January) but now it's well into March, the April issue is on newsstands, and nothing in the mail.

FYI I have one of those community mailboxes where a single carrier comes around and puts everything into a bunch of boxes. Spoke to my neighbours, nothing's been delivered to them when it shouldn't have been - and that rarely happens, plus they're good about it when it does.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I experienced a lag as well, the last 2 showed up a week apart. They seem to be all over the place when they arrive generally.

Guitar One is right on time.  So I have to assume it's Guitar Player.


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I experienced a lag as well, the last 2 showed up a week apart. They seem to be all over the place when they arrive generally.
> 
> Guitar One is right on time. So I have to assume it's Guitar Player.


UGH I was afraid of that. Jeez as if my local mail carrier isn't bad enough. Oh well. Have you received the April issue with Derek Trucks on the cover yet?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

theelectic said:


> UGH I was afraid of that. Jeez as if my local mail carrier isn't bad enough. Oh well. Have you received the April issue with Derek Trucks on the cover yet?


No I haven't.


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Well what do you know - got the April issue yesterday (March 14th). Included was a survey which directed me to go to the distributor's website. www.bleuchipintl.net, and use their "service monitor". You have to type in some part of your subscription info and when you got your issue. 

Is this survey normal, or does GP realize they have a problem with their distributor?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

theelectic said:


> Well what do you know - got the April issue yesterday (March 14th). Included was a survey which directed me to go to the distributor's website. www.bleuchipintl.net, and use their "service monitor". You have to type in some part of your subscription info and when you got your issue.
> 
> Is this survey normal, or does GP realize they have a problem with their distributor?


Got mine today. Filled out the service monitor.


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like the distributor is starting to get their act together. Just got the May issue today.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

theelectic said:


> Looks like the distributor is starting to get their act together. Just got the May issue today.


Did you now? Next month's issue a month in advance. Maybe you can read stuff that hasn't happend yet. Damn what was that show with that guy who got next day's paper the day before? A lot of my posts end up this way.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

theelectic said:


> Looks like the distributor is starting to get their act together. Just got the May issue today.


Got mine today as well.


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Did you now? Next month's issue a month in advance. Maybe you can read stuff that hasn't happend yet. Damn what was that show with that guy who got next day's paper the day before? A lot of my posts end up this way.


Nah that's completely normal with magazines. Go to any bookstore or newsstand, most if not all magazines are labelled a month in advance.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I know it is. Im just an idiot.


----------

